# Wo dui ni de ai yu ri ju zeng



## Rossignol

I wonder what does 





> *Wo dui ni de ai yu ri ju zeng*


 stand for? Can somebody help me please???

RosZignael


----------



## Staarkali

My love for you is stronger everyday (我对你的爱与日俱增)


----------



## Rossignol

Staarkali said:


> My love for you is stronger everyday (我对你的爱与日俱增)


*
THANKS, uh I wonder how would it be if I said "I love you much more than yesterday but less than tomorrow?*


----------



## Staarkali

我对你的爱比昨天增加了，也没有明天的厉害 or something but you should really wait for a native to suggest by her/himself because it might sound more natural.


----------



## Rossignol

Staarkali said:


> 我对你的爱比昨天增加了，也没有明天的厉害 or something but you should really wait for a native to suggest by her/himself because it might sound more natural.





> Uh, yep thanks but how about in Romaji?


*Jeje, thanks Staarkali, how about in pinyin?*


----------



## Staarkali

Hehe we say pinyin in Chinese  however, I really wish a native gives us his own point of view


----------



## Toona

the right expression: 我对你的爱与日俱增。
never this expression:我对你的爱比昨天增加了，也没有明天的厉害
I am a Chinese native speaker.


----------



## Staarkali

Toona said:


> the right expression: 我对你的爱与日俱增。
> never this expression:我对你的爱比昨天增加了，也没有明天的厉害
> I am a Chinese native speaker.


 
Yeah I told you to wait for natives to express themselves;
我对你的爱与日俱增 means _my love for you is bigger and bigger everyday_
which is close to your meaning and the feeling is very Chinese. However, I know it's not exactly what you want to express. Just admit it's quite hard to find the perfect sentence that keeps the European feeling and finds its target in Chinese thinking 

I suggest as far I you don't have any other suggestion, you go for Toona's suggestion.


----------



## Rhapsodia

For "* I love you much more than yesterday but less than tomorrow*", I would put it in another way with Chinese:

今天我对你的爱胜过昨天，而明天会胜过今天。
This is a Chinese translation of the English, which, I think, makes sense at the same time.  But it sounds clumsy and redundant, though it means the same as 我对你的爱与日俱增， which is more concise.


----------



## Staarkali

you dont want to be clumsy nor redundant when talking sweet, but you dont especially wish to be concise. I think Rhapsodia opened a new door, to use 胜过 which may appropriately used for feeling, let me try with that:
我爱你爱得与日俱增 (with Toona's suggestion)

another try:
我对你的爱胜过昨天，也没有明天笃。。
but im not sure how to qualify the love:
也没有明天笃
也没有明天猛烈
也没有明天强烈
or another one?

Please correct me.


----------



## Rossignol

Staarkali said:


> To use 胜过 which may appropriately used for feeling, let me try with that: 我爱你爱得与日俱增 (with Toona's suggestion)
> 
> Another try:
> 我对你的爱胜过昨天，也没有明天笃。。
> but im not sure how to qualify the love:
> 也没有明天笃
> 也没有明天猛烈
> 也没有明天强烈
> or another one?





> Originally Posted by *Toona*
> The right expression: 我对你的爱与日俱增。
> never this expression:我对你的爱比昨天增加了，也没有明天的厉害
> I am a Chinese native speaker.
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rhapsodia*
> For "* I love you much more than yesterday but less than tomorrow*", I would put it in another way with Chinese:
> 
> 今天我对你的爱胜过昨天，而明天会胜过今天。


Yep, I think there's no any translation which fits correctly from European meaning to Chinese thinking.
It's true, also, I don't want to be clumsy nor redundant.
Yet, I want to know how that expressions may change if other words are added...
*Finally, can somebody tell them to me in pinyin?*


----------



## Aoyama

What about : for* I love you much more than yesterday but less than tomorrow*" : 今天我对你的爱比昨天大可是比明天小 ... ? (lit.: my love is bigger ... but smaller ...).


----------



## Staarkali

Maybe 今天我对你的爱比昨天胜过了也没有明天大 based on Aoyama suggestion, but i dont like the use of 小 and 大 to 形容 feelings. 应该有更合适的形容词..

我也不太喜欢这里的比较用法,还是说TOONA的建议比较好:

*我爱你爱得与日俱增* (wo3 ai4 ni3 ai4 de yu3 ri4 ju4 zeng1)


----------



## campesino44

Staarkali said:


> Maybe 今天我对你的爱比昨天胜过了也没有明天大 based on Aoyama suggestion, but i dont like the use of 小 and 大 to 形容 feelings. 应该有更合适的形容词..
> 
> 我也不太喜欢这里的比较用法,还是说TOONA的建议比较好:
> 
> *我爱你爱得与日俱增* (wo3 ai4 ni3 ai4 de yu3 ri4 ju4 zeng1)



personally, I don't think it is any better. Sorry, am being slightly annoyed by all the simplified chinese characters here  jejeje.

I don't think "*我爱你爱得与日俱增*" is grammatically correct. Though I am sure that people don't talk about grammar in mandarin, it is rather obvious that the sentence is uncorrect.

You should just say "我對你的愛與日俱增" according to what the pinyin said.

as for "*I love you much more than yesterday but less than tomorrow*"

you can translate it like "我比昨天更愛你,但是不及明天的更強烈" the latter part of the sentence refers to that "我對你的愛與日俱增"

i hope it helps! 

ps. i hope u can understand traditional mandarin characters


----------

